# My new cichlids are sick.



## Boomer8404 (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought 4 African Cichlids today. They were all swimming around happily and energetically at the store. The ride took about 30 minutes and I kept it cool in my truck. I left their fish bag in my tank for 30 minutes to acclimate and transfered them by net to my tank. Immediately 3 of the dropped right to the bottom, barely moving and breathing hard. They will only swim around in a quick short burst, then back down sometimes laying on their sides. They have been like this for the past six and a half hours now. Ive had my water tested and the ammonia is just a tad high but nothing bad. I dont know what to do, except wait for them to die and take them back to the pet store for an exchange, which I would hate to do cause I already got the prettiest ones they had. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel any ammonia reading is bad IMO so I would do a good size WC, how long has the tank been setup???


----------



## Boomer8404 (Mar 2, 2010)

archer772 said:


> I feel any ammonia reading is bad IMO so I would do a good size WC, how long has the tank been setup???


My take is a 45gal capacity and I just did a 15gal swap last night. Its been set up for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

What is your actuall ammonia reading, I would do another WC now or first thing in the AM


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

You said you kept the truck cool? are you in a cliamte where over heating is a problem?

I had a problem with some Jack Dempseys I was trying to give to a gal. Instead of taking half an hour like she said, my wife and I were waiting for her for an extra hour. but the problem here was too cold.


----------

